# Just Cause 3



## Cyberghost (Feb 13, 2015)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/225540/header.jpg?t=1423837239

About This Game

The Mediterranean republic of Medici is suffering under the brutal control of General Di Ravello, a dictator with an insatiable appetite for power. Enter Rico Rodriguez, a man on a mission to destroy the General’s hold on power by any means necessary. With over 400 square miles of complete freedom from sky to seabed and a huge arsenal of weaponry, gadgets and vehicles, prepare to unleash chaos in the most creative and explosive ways you can imagine.

FEATURES:

Explore a Mediterranean island paradise with complete vertical freedom – skydive, BASE jump and free dive in an open world with virtually zero limits 
Glide through the air and swoop across mountains with your Wingsuit giving a new way to rain death from above 
Use your Grapple and Parachute to scale buildings, hijack vehicles, move quickly or tether objects together for creative new ways to cause Chaos. 
Cause massive chains of destruction in military bases, harbours, prisons, police stations and communications facilities to bring down a dictator 
Arm yourself with a wide range of explosive weaponry from shotguns and missile launchers to tank-busters and air-strikes 
Choose from a huge variety of different vehicles to drive including speedboats, jets, helicopters, turbo-fuelled sports cars and super bikes 
Get adventurous with dozens of challenge missions and collectibles to discover 
Online community features





Title: Just Cause™ 3
Genre: Action, Adventure
Developer: Avalanche Studios 
Publisher: Square Enix
Release Date: 2015
​
Source : Steam


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2015)

$hit just got real.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2015)

isnt there already a thread on this.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

GTA V gonna have a hard time


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> GTA V gonna have a hard time



not really IMO.



theserpent said:


> isnt there already a thread on this.


Yeah we already have a thread for this: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/188411-just-cause-3-coming-soon.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Grappling with the chaos of Just Cause 3​


> I'm looking at a piece of concept art pinned to a window in Avalanche’s Swedish studio. It shows a beautiful Mediterranean beach glowing in the afternoon sun. Then I look past it, out of the window, and see that it’s snowing heavily outside. It seems strange that a series famous for its tropical picture-postcard settings is made in Stockholm and New York: two cities known for their brutal winters. But then that’s what Just Cause is all about: escapism.
> “Just Cause gives you that feeling of being twelve years old,” says Roland Lesterlin, game director. “You almost have the mind of an adult. You understand the world. But everyone’s taller than you. The moon is bigger. The stars are big. You get into a car and it’s big. It’s this sense of wonder and learning new things. New smells, new tastes. And games have a unique ability to give us that emotion.”
> Just Cause 3, he says, is built with this feeling in mind. A world of possibilities that rewards inquisitive players, and coaxes you to prod and experiment with its systems. But at the same time, it’s not as wild as, say, Saints Row. This is intentional according to Lesterlin: “Compared to other open-world games, we push more towards the sandbox. But as outrageous as it is, we’re still grounded in reality in a lot of ways. Take the wingsuit. It feels real because it’s fast, and when you hit the ground it’s a little aggressive. But you can fly for long distances without losing momentum. I think when you get too absurd it damages your sense of escapism.”



*ec0c5a7f741a6f3bff65-dd07187202f57fa404a8f047da2bcff5.r85.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/Rnu1yvXEbHdn.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg​


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> GTA V gonna have a hard time



sorry to disappoint bot not at all


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 4, 2015)

Alok said:


> sorry to disappoint bot not at all



depends on the player


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> depends on the player



Exactly.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

devs said "The JustCause3 trailer contains no scripting, just cool camera angles."


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2015)

Just Cause Mayhem!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

They are going crazier day by day with their experimentation.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, The Just Cause 3 trailer promises the open-world game of our dreams | The Verge


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

this: *cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/HPWYfLcnrjFM4j5z6X-pDnE2R9s=/800x0/filters:no_upscale()/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/3650206/just-cause-3.0.gif

that aeroplane and heli scene. 

the grappling hook is the most badass weapon ever. 

- - - Updated - - -

i dont know, but this game seems to have the ability to take down gtaV online. IF the online is properly implemented. 

Plus, no microtransactions. great!!


----------



## ZTR (Jun 10, 2015)

AFAIK there won't be online at launch but who knows they might add it afterwards


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

Unless it has loads and loads of immersive side quests and a truly fabulous main story, i dont see why i would buy this game without MP. 

Take fallout, witcher, Dragon age, mass effect for example.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Unless it has loads and loads of immersive side quests and a truly fabulous main story, i dont see why i would buy this game without MP.
> 
> Take fallout, witcher, Dragon age, mass effect for example.



Sir.. have you played Just Cause 2?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes. 98% completion. the main story was quite short. and there were not many side quests. 

IMO blowing up the fuel pumps, radar installations, capturing enemy territory, gathering chaos points as comprehensive side quests. the NPC side quests werent that many. 

by, i loved the game for its environment and traversal mech. JC2 gave us a slice of a variety of environment LONG before GTAV was conceived. hats off to them for that. 

and mods. awesome!!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ggKKCyJXHOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Just Cause was always a crazy game.....This just amplifies that.


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2015)

JC3 is going to be one hell of a game.
Btw, is he standing on the missile in the trailer?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes he WAS standing on a missile. 

Looks like Christmas will come earlier. 

And gtaV just got some serious competition.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

GTA and Just Cause are in different league.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

Now, Is it?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2015)

Choose Your Own Chaos - Interactive trailer

​


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2015)

Waiting for Just Cause 3....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

Just Cause 3 - 11 Minutes of New Gameplay | E3 2015 (AMAZING!)


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 21, 2015)

as much as i would like this game to be awesome, i got a feeling that Rico is overpowered. 

i mean, if there are no challenges, then its no fun.. its not like i will be playing online all the time..


----------



## ZTR (Jul 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> as much as i would like this game to be awesome, i got a feeling that Rico is overpowered.
> 
> i mean, if there are no challenges, then its no fun.. its not like i will be playing online all the time..


Again there is NO multiplayer at launch lol

And as for being overpowered I think that must be just for the trailers to show off the explosions lol


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 22, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Again there is NO multiplayer at launch lol
> 
> And as for being overpowered I think that must be just for the trailers to show off the explosions lol



its asynchronous multiplayer. 

anyway, that would let the devs focus on the main game itself to make it better in every aspects. gamers will be wary after the recent BAtman fiasco lol

also, if it allows modding, then that would be another huge bonus. but then it would break MP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2015)

This is Just Cause 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

Stage Demo: Just Cause 3 - E3 2015


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Nerd³ Plays... Just Cause 3



Just Cause 3 Price: 

Rs.3779.30 (Greenmangaming.com)

Link:Just Causeâ„¢ 3 | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 23, 2015)

PCGamer: Just Cause 3 has gone gold


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2015)

'Liberating' a base in Just Cause 3 (New PC Gameplay)


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 31, 2015)

just cause 3 pre order @ 1.5k on flipkart , is that with game files or only GAME KEY?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> just cause 3 pre order @ 1.5k on flipkart , is that with game files or only GAME KEY?


Ask them on twitter or something. Hopefully its the full game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 24, 2015)

Minimum Specifications 
OS: Vista SP2, Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required) 
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 3.3 Ghz | AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 Ghz 
Memory: 6GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 (2GB) | AMD Radeon HD 7870 (2GB) 

Recommended Specifications 
OS: Vista SP2, Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required) 
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz | AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz 
Memory: 8 GB Ram 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (3GB) | AMD R9 290 (4GB)


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Minimum Specifications
> OS: Vista SP2, Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 3.3 Ghz | AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 Ghz
> Memory: 6GB RAM
> ...



so ultra on my gtx 970 @ 60FPS with no probs?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Minimum Specifications
> OS: Vista SP2, Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 3.3 Ghz | AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 Ghz
> Memory: 6GB RAM
> ...



i5 2400 here


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 25, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Minimum Specifications
> OS: Vista SP2, Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 3.3 Ghz | AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3 Ghz
> Memory: 6GB RAM
> ...



So low @ 768p for my laptop.... Seems like this is the last gen of games that I will play....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2015)

*The 1st Hour Of Just Cause 3 Gameplay*



Can’t wait till Dec 1? Square Enix and Avalanche Studios are excited to  broadcast the first hour of gameplay from Just Cause 3. Obviously with a  game as vast, varied and as open as Medici with its 400 square miles of  beautiful beaches, towering mountain peaks and Mediterranean inspired  towns your first hour of play might be different to ours. But we thought  we’d focus on some of the early missions and content to whet your  appetite ahead of next week’s launch. Enjoy.


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 28, 2015)

Preload has been started on Steam!! 35 Gb


----------



## ZTR (Nov 28, 2015)

nrgmalik said:


> Preload has been started on Steam!! 35 Gb


Started from 25th lol


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2015)

*Just Cause 3 Reviews:*


Polygon – 8.5
IGN – 8
PCGamesN – 8
Destructoid – 8
Gamespot – 8
GameInformer – 8
Shack News – 8
PC Gamer – 67/100
The Jimquisition – 6.5
Videogamer – 6
GamesRadar – 3/5
Rock, Paper, Shotgun – “recommended”
Kotaku – “not yet”
Eurogamer – full review inbound, but first impressions provided
God is a Geek - 8/10
Hardcoregamer 4/5
Gadgets360 - 7/10
USgamer - 4.5/5
Giant Bomb - No Score


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2015)

for some reason I easily get bored in any just cause game .


----------



## ZTR (Dec 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> for some reason I easily get bored in any fallout game .


This isn't FO4 thread lol


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2015)

ZTR said:


> This isn't FO4 thread lol



Maybe my mind was somewhere else while typing  edited .


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2015)

*PCGamer:* Size isn't everything in open-world games


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2015)

Played for 4 hrs in a single session just now, everything very high except shadows, 60+ FPS, dips to 40 sometimes, but comes back up. 

I was wondering if I can play at 60 hz on a i5 2400 with 970 as i5 2500K was minimum. there are a few bugs but it didn't crash on my even once.

here is a clip,


----------



## sygeek (Dec 2, 2015)

Lol even the npc was like "..what?'


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 4, 2015)

Somebody gift me JC3.
Steam: utkarshns

Thanks
Be my santa!


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 4, 2015)

is it me or the "Water" quality in JC3 IS FRIGGING AWESOME!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2015)

*Ratings:*
Destructoid 	8/10
EGM 	9/10[44]
Game Informer 	8/10
GameSpot 	8/10
GamesRadar 	3/5 
Giant Bomb 	4/5 
IGN 	8/10


----------



## xtr3m3 (Dec 6, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> is it me or the "Water" quality in JC3 IS FRIGGING AWESOME!!


how much fps is it giving you? on max settings?????????


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2015)

[h=1]Just Cause 3 PC 'Very High' vs PS4 Graphics Comparison[/h]


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 22, 2015)

Playing Just Cause 3 for the last 2 weeks!! It gets a bit repetitive doing things again & again. 

Open world is really huge, beautiful too!! Usually takes some time loading at the main screen.

But not so good as was Just Cause 2.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 26, 2015)

Recent patches fixed amd card problems or still same?


----------



## snap (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

*Just Cause 3: Multiplayer is coming to Steam*
Nanos Framework's Multiplayer mod is becoming an official add-on
On July 20th, Nanos Frameworks' Just Cause 3 Multiplayer mod will become an official add-on for the Steam version of the game, allowing PC players to officially/freely make use of popular modification. 

Steam integration will make the installation process much easier, with the mod itself taking up between 300MB and 1GB of storage space according to the mod's official Steam Page. 

_Just Cause 3 Multiplayer mod is a free fan-created project bringing an explosive and highly customizable multiplayer to the critically acclaimed action sandbox game. Get ready for countless hours of hilarious brawls, stunts, and races with hundreds of other players! _

_For a more detailed list of the current options and instructions on how to install and play the mod, please see our FAQ on the Steam discussion board here: (insert URL here)_

_We at Nanos are an enthusiastic team of coders from Germany, Austria and the UK who have worked towards releasing Just Cause 3 Multiplayer for more than a year. Our goal is to bring multiplayer to the next level by allowing the players themselves to build upon our work!_


_KEY FEATURES:_


_Battle, race, chase and play tag with fighter jets with up to hundreds of players per server._
_Enjoy community created game modes, ensuring a constantly evolving play set._
_Countless hours of fun including racing, deathmatch, skydiving, free roam, etc._
_Don’t see the game mode you want? Make one!_
_State-of-the-art synchronization helps reduce lag to a minimum._
_



_
Below are the PC system requirements for Just Cause 3 Multiplayer, which is the same as the requirements for vanilla Just Cause 3, with the mod only requiring additional system storage. Even so expect framerates to be lower with additional players on-screen, especially during intensive scenes with additional explosions or other activity. 



MINIMUM:
OS: Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7 SP1 / Windows 8.1 (64-bit OS required)
Processor: Intel Core i5-2500k, 3.3GHz / AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 (2GB) / AMD Radeon HD 7870 (2GB)
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Storage: 300 MB available space


RECOMMENDED:
OS: Vista SP2 / Windows 7.1 SP1 / Windows 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz / AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (3GB) / AMD R9 290 (4GB)
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Storage: 1 GB available space

Source:*www.overclock3d.net/news/software/just_cause_3_multiplayer_is_coming_to_steam/1


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2017)

This is modding done right.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2017)

Great news!!

JC3 was a great game, the one thing it was lacking was MP. I have a feeling now JC3's price might increase a bit in India, even the sale price.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2017)

Aye it was a blast indeed. This is good thing that this mod is coming to PC as it will extend the lifetime of this game even more now. JC2 MP mod was a good reason that JC2 survived for so long.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2017)

Do we need to play the first two parts to understand the storyline?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Do we need to play the first two parts to understand the storyline?


Not at all. Games are not connected in any sense except that the protagonist is same.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 20, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Not at all. Games are not connected in any sense except that the protagonist is same.


I tried playing JC 2 last year and I stopped after a mission or two as the graphics were unbearable.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I tried playing JC 2 last year and I stopped after a mission or two as the graphics were unbearable.


Visuals are not bad at all for just cause games. I have played first and second part recently. They are not great but not bad either.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 21, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Visuals are not bad at all for just cause games. I have played first and second part recently. They are not great but not bad either.


Anything below the level of GTA V graphics feels ancient to me.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 21, 2017)

People these days. I still play decade old games because of their story and game play.


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 21, 2017)

There is more to games than just graphics. People these days give too much importance due to which games  publishers focus on graphics rather on good stories and game mechanics. No wonder we get sequels with story added as a afterthought instead of New IPs.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 21, 2017)

gameranand said:


> People these days. I still play decade old games because of their story and game play.





Stormbringer said:


> There is more to games than just graphics. People these days give too much importance due to which games  publishers focus on graphics rather on good stories and game mechanics. No wonder we get sequels with story added as a afterthought instead of New IPs.



Guys don't get me wrong, I still play VC, SA, Swat, Mafia 1 & 2 sometimes. I have played Mafia 1 and 2 for like a million times. Yes their graphics are nothing as compared to GTA V but atleast they can be ignored keeping in mind the storyline and the game. Coming to JC 2, I don't leave or delete any game without fully completing it but the I found the graphics and the storyline to be pretty ordinary so I deleted it. Same was the case with Mad Max game, graphics were good but I found the storyline and gameplay pretty crap so it was deleted too. I am a big fan of MM movie series though. Mafia 3 has great graphics but again storyline and gameplay is bad, I have completed like 50% of the missions but I haven't deleted it yet. I have kept it for the time when I have completed other games or I have no movies to watch. I guess to each its own.
@Stormbringer what is IP that you have mentioned?


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 22, 2017)

IP = Intellectual Property . Also Just Cause Series is a sandbox type of game with focus on gameplay and fun. You can jump off a plane and do crazy stuff like that. Stories were never the focus.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2017)

Steam cannot save the game after the 1st achievement. I think it saves automatically but it isn't saving at all.
I am also getting low Memory warning before even I start to play. 
Guys, I have 8GB of ram. Is it not sufficient.


----------

